# bluebonnet



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks
1,2,4,5,8,10,11,13,15,19,22,23,25,26,29,34,35,38


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Since Dave and I like for dogs to see gunners and birds, there will be a 9:00 start in the Amateur stake tomorrow morning! 

Good luck, we're looking forward to watching some good dog work!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats revolutionary !! Thanks for judging !!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to water blind
1,4,5,8,10,13,15,19,22,23,25,26,34,35,38


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Am callbacks to 3rd: 2 3 5 6 9 15 
17 23 27 36 42 43 
3rd will start at 8:00 at Vinwood Kennels( Danny Farmer's)
Open Results:
1st Rory Helgoth/ Danny
2nd Gracie McClure/ Danny
3rd Marley Knoblauch / Danny
4th Lexie Stupka / Wayne 
Sorry don't know RJ or jams
Congratulations to all who placed and finished -
Big Congrats to Rory for what I Think is her 1st Open Win!!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the "gentlemens start" of 9:00 a.m. ! Congrats to Wayne and Misty!!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Huge Congrats To The Helgoths And Danny Great Job!!!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Sylvia for posting callbacks and start time/location. 

Congrats to you and the Helgoths for the Open win and second!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Am callbacks to the 4th:
5 9 17 23 27 42 43


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Danny, Steve @ Jan @ Rory, and to Sylvia and Gracie. Job well done to all of you.




Carole Robison, Crop Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA, and Hayseed's Little Darlin MH QAA ( Rachael)


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats To Sylvia, Gracie And Danny On Your Open 2nd!!! Great Job. 
Dave Hare


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane on Amateur win ! Don't know placements.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur placements:

1 - Lane/Ali
2 - McClure/Rigby
3 - Stupka/Lexi
4 - Bickley/Manny
RJ - Brown/Nora
JAM - Williams/Lily

That was a fun trial, thanks to the Bluenonnet club for the judging invite. What a great and talented group of dogs and handlers!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Amateur placements:
> 
> 1 - Lane/Ali
> 2 - McClure/Rigby
> ...



Congrats to the finishers. Thanks Lauren and Dave sure enjoyed running your test.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

The quality of the amateurs all of whom work this trial and the quality of their dogs make the Valley of Death seem ordinary. Amateur tests and results were as should be, hard to stay even with these good dogs when you have a bit of dirt on your skirts.Thank you BlueBonnet -tallented,tough ,honest group.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

I know I am late but I wanted to thank our judges for their quality tests, the contestants who competed and those who helped out. Congratulations to those that placed and those that tried. We are lucky to have club members that enjoy putting on this trial and are willing to work so hard. We hope to see everyone soon.

John and Suzan


----------

